# Stock check please :)



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys I'm just wondering if these fishes are compatible with each other, and also they're in the order of which comes first to my 29g fowlr that has been running since early november '11

2 x O. Clowns (current)
1 x bengaii Cardinal
1 x midas blenny
1 x royal gramma 
*add in reef pods from jlaquatics or theboxofwater
1 x mandarin 
1 x coral beuty

Also running a SWC mini hot skimmer that's rated to 50g for a heavy bioload. I plan to add these fishes at least 1/week with the exception of the mandarin, i plan to add him after i get my pod population up.

Also, does shrimp count as a bioload? I plan to add a cleaner skunk in the near future (maybe next month or so)

Thank you


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

perfect collection. I suggest to wait with mandarin for 6 months until tank will mature and try to get it already trained to eat dry or frozen. With pods you will end up with empty bank account.

Just seen that you have FOWLR and I am not sure how mandarin will feet in. Other guys will say

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks sig  I'm still uncertain for the mandarin, if i can't get one thats trained to eat pellets then i probably wont get it.. As for shrimp and crabs, will they add onto the bio load?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably too small for a coral beauty AND all those fish.

Midas Blenny will be terribly aggressive in such a small tank.

Mandarin will likely not get enough to eat in a 29g.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Keep the Clowns, Bangaii Cardinalfish, Royal Gramma and the Coral Beauty. Make sure that the Royal Gramma and Coral Beauty are healthy and quarantine them for Ich. I had a Royal Gramma with Ich wipe out everything in my 30 gallon (except for my Pajama Cardinal fish ) back in August. You'll be fully stocked with this amount of fish.

Get the shrimp. As for the skimmer it should be fine and sufficient. Make sure to have enough live rock like 20 lbs-30 lbs and to water change every week about 10% of total volume so like 3 gallons. Seems to work for me anyways.

Skip the Blenny as said by comment above and don't try a Mandarin cause they need a large tank to thrive. I believe an established (1 year old) 75 gallon tank with tons of copepods and no other copepod eating species present with them.

I've read success stories of Mandarins thriving in 30 gallon tanks but there were a few things to consider:

1) LR rubble must be placed in corners of the Display tank so copepods can reproduce.
2) Refugium is part of the system where copepods also thrive and reproduce. Essentially the Refugium must be ideally 30 gallons or above or anything where the copepods can be numerous and reproduce. 
3) Mandarin must be healthy initially characterized by vibrant colours and fat belly.
4) Mandarin must be trained to eat frozen food or even pellets initially as this will lessen the load on the copepods.

I was at Big Al's last two weeks ago and they unfortunately had Mandarins in their tanks. The week later I noticed some were sold. A few I noticed were withering away and dying. Awesome fish but again they have a crappy record of survival in captivity.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Read this: MelevsReef.com - Mandarin Care

For the record, I had a healthy mandarin in a 35G for a year until an equipment failure knocked him out. 

Your stock list does seem a bit heavy... you may need to play it by ear as you add one fish at a time, and observe their behaviour. Overstocking in a marine tank has less to do with bioload, and more to do with swimming room and places to hide.

Weird thing... I had a wacky dream last night that I met this girl online and she showed me pictures of her "aquarium"... she had 2 tangs in a goldfish bowl- they could barely move it was so small...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Read this: MelevsReef.com - Mandarin Care
> 
> Weird thing... I had a wacky dream last night that I met this girl online and she showed me pictures of her "aquarium"... she had 2 tangs in a goldfish bowl- they could barely move it was so small...


Be careful. "There is very thin line between hobby and mental illness" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This means your wife is pregnant again!!!! Congrats on having twins dude!!!! 



50seven said:


> Read this: MelevsReef.com - Mandarin Care
> 
> For the record, I had a healthy mandarin in a 35G for a year until an equipment failure knocked him out.
> 
> ...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAO you know how to interpret dreams! 

.......

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Lool thanks guys for the advices sure appreciate it =]


----------

